# New to this board



## 68MHJCs (Jul 23, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello and that I would be asking questions in the future and appreciate all of your help. Thank you!


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Welcome!!







Where are you located? You can put more info in your profile, if you wish.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard the Greatest, and most Friendliest wood working web sight, Where the only dumb question you can ask is: 
"Is this a good place to hang out"?
A place that talant is as thick as Homemade Syrup. And asking for an oppions, is like talking to your preist. You may not like what he has to say, but you know he's right.


----------



## Sam Spaid (Nov 14, 2008)

*Wooden trick box*

I saw an episode many years ago on the Woodright shop where Roy Underhill showed a small slender box where as you slid the top off a small wire came out and stung your hand. I'm trying to figure out how the wire was attached to do it's job. Anybody know what I'm talking about, any drawings or where I can find info. I don't know which book to buy. Thanks Sam


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sam,
I don't have an answer to your question, but I see you are new to the board here. You are committing a venial sin by hijacking someone elses thread. You should start a new post by picking a category it would fit in and then it would be your topic. Just for your information, welcome to the site. 
Mike Hawkins:yes:


----------



## Sam Spaid (Nov 14, 2008)

*Sorry to Mike and all for "Hijacking the Thread"*

I had no idea what I was doing. I don't usually do this computer stuff and it took me a few moments to even uderstand what a thread was. I'll start over. Thanks for the advice Mike

Sam


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Sam. Not to worry, we're a pretty forgiving bunch. But, Mike is right. We try to avoid hijacking someone else's thread. I do admit though, sometimes the thread does wander off under its own steam. [pretty often, actually]

Gerry


----------

